# Meet the Maid...



## themacgregor (Jul 12, 2007)

The Molly Maid
*ba-dum ba!*

She's my only rat-babe at the moment, we're still recovering from the loss of my other girls, Mocha & Toby a few months ago. I've been on the look out for potential friends for Molly, I really want to get 2-3 more rats, but nothing has gone through so far. The last breeder I was in contact with had a whole colony wiped out due to some sort of virus just a few days before I was going to bring a couple young girls home  It sucks that they passed away, but at least Molly didn't get in contact with them. I'm not ready to say goodbye and she sure isn't ready to go. 
Molly had a photo shoot last night, to get our spirits up. I hope you enjoy these pics.

Can you guess her age by her size? A cookie to anyone who guesses correctly 










































































;D ;D ;D


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

awwwwwwwww   how old are they?


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Awww, in the third pic it looks like she's missing her front legs lol


----------



## themacgregor (Jul 12, 2007)

Molly is a lot older than she seems... ;D

Does anyone notice her lovely ear tear? Toby knotched her ear the first time they met, and now even though she's gone, I always remember Toby when I see Molly's ear.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

definately cute little girl you have there ;D


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2008)

How cute


----------

